# Spark Plug Gap / 2000 Frontier / 4 cyl



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I just bought my 3rd Nissan truck (2000 Frontier / 4 cyl / automatic / King Cab) and plan on tuning it up this weekend; plugs, cap, rotor, wires, filters & fluid change.

I plan on installing NGK plugs, but don't know the proper gap. The owner's manual is missing and I couldn't find the gap spec on any of the stickers under the hood.

What is the proper gap for a 2000 4 cylinder Frontier? .039? .040? .044?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

0.043in

NGK PFR5G-11 (Standard)
NGK PFR6G-11 (Cold)

Spark Plug Torque: 14-22 ft-lbs (anti-seize recommended)

Congratulations on your new truck.

BTW You can download a PDF of the owner's manual here... LINK


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

Jerry,

Thanks for the link to the Owner's Manual!

The Owner's Manual recommends platinum spark plugs with a .043 gap.

Should I buy NGK Platinum plugs or do you recommend a different brand? I checked Advance Auto Parts online and they have NGK Platinum but recommend a .039 gap. Do Platinum Plugs have a different gap then standard plugs?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

kkspeed said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Thanks for the link to the Owner's Manual!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why there's a difference in recommended gap. I know from this and other forums, everyone recommends NGK for Nissan. Several people seem very happy with the newer Iridium plugs also. If I were changing plugs right now (I've only got 35k on my truck), I think I'd go NGK Iridium with a .043 gap.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NGK is the best plug for your truck; they are an OEM supplier for all Asian makes. NGK's website has a "part locator" that will list your options and give you the gap spec. Go to:

NGK Spark Plugs USA


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the information.

NGK's site recommends a plug gap of .039 on all of their plugs for a 2000 Frontier with a 4 cyl.

However, jerryp958 posted an Owners' Manual link which recommends the following: 

Plug Type: Platinum Tip (Page 202 of 269)

Standard Plug: PFR5G-11 Gap: .043 (Page 241 of 269)

Why do you think there is a difference between Nissan and NGK?


----------

